# My Albino Blue has arrived



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 23, 2007)

The FedEx guy didnt knock on my door to let me know he/she was here on my porch and its low 40's here so he/she was cold but seems to be doing fine. Has some skin on his tail. I have never owned a Blue Tegu...are there toes longer than Argentines? they seems wierd compared to my last few B&W's toes.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 23, 2007)

view cool. Cold isnt bad this time of year, thats hibernation weather. But ya 40 is a bit to cold.

Have fun with your new tegu!


----------



## Mike (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome, I a glad it made it safe!! The cold is not as bad as the heat, tegus can handle the cold better then it being too hot.

It looks very alert and healthy!! :wink:


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hate to sound rude, but how much did u pay for him?


----------



## dorton (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice looking baby. I am always worried/anxious when getting a 
reptile shipped.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 23, 2007)

lizardboy101 said:


> Hate to sound rude, but how much did u pay for him?



The Albino was $830 shipped. I do not know if it is a female or male though :? .

He/she is very awsome but i still love Mr. VarnYards reds and Giants...i can not wait till i can purchase some and have my outdoor cage all set up.

Yes, i finally got used to having snakes show up at my door every other day but i have never had a Tegu get shipped to me so i was paceing back and forth for a while lol.


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

I know albinos and Blues are popular and desirable in the Tegu community, but honestly they creep me out.

But, congrats. on your new pet. 

I haven't tried the mail in reptile thing. Not sure it's for me, although I like Bobby's high contrast reds. Not a big fan of hamburger meat.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

greentriple said:


> I know albinos and Blues are popular and desirable in the Tegu community, but honestly they creep me out.


What do Blues creep you out?? I think they're beautiful!


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

The nose thing. Not so much the Blues as the albinos. Pink eyes man, pink eyes. Plus I stare and that's rude. What I like is real sharp contrast between the black and white markings. So chalk white is good when the black very deep.

Why is everyone so enamored with Blues? Availability?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

greentriple said:


> The nose thing. Not so much the Blues as the albinos. Pink eyes man, pink eyes. Plus I stare and that's rude. What I like is real sharp contrast between the black and white markings. So chalk white is good when the black very deep.
> 
> Why is everyone so enamored with Blues? Availability?


The "burnt" nose was weird at first. Ours are high contrast. See my pics in the Blue Tegu forum.

Pink eyes are weird.

The availability probably has something to do with it. I'd guess there might only be a few hundred in captivity descended from the original 6 imported about 8 years ago.

There might be an inbreeding issue, but our pair look very different from each other so I hope they're not closely related. If we can mate them that would be nice , if not, oh well.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the looks of albinos when they get bigger. I used to deal with alot and alot of snakes and it is the same way with most of them, they don't look as good when they are babys but get better looking.....except of course albino BCC/BCI's....those look better when they are younger. The pink eyes wont be so noticable once he/she is bigger.

As far as Blues go, around here, there are alot more Argentine B n W's than there are Blues.


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

Dave,

you have a pair of good looking lizards, and I know the pics. don't do them justice, but I stand by my earlier post. Can't put my finger on it, though. Who knows, maybe I'll pick one up and things will change.

Don't like albino snakes either. Sorry.

I think the whole albino thing is more of a collector phenomena. People want to say I have something very few have. As compared to the general population we are "unique" in our pet choice, but amongst us we need something even more different. 

Rather than the "common" black and white tegu, someone could create the "Technicolor" tegu :lol: 

BTW - the reason I ride a neon green triumph speed triple and I don't update to a more "contemporary" bike is because I've only seen 2 others on the road, ever.


----------



## Swtbrat (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby! :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

greentriple said:


> People want to say I have something very few have. As compared to the general population we are "unique" in our pet choice, but amongst us we need something even more different.


Why be normal??


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree 100%, who the hell wants to be "normal", I'm anything but "normal" although I do live in the community of "Normal Heights".


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 31, 2007)

Well...there is of course the catch to the whol "i do not want to be normal, or who wants to be normal", i for one am not normal in alot of parts and in my animals...i love abnormal but!, i am a normal male that likes big trucks and gals, watches football while screaming at me team for messing up in a game, and asks "where the hell is the chips" 8) . Normal is good sometimes :lol: .


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I am far from normal........ :shock: 8) :lol:


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

my girl has some crazy eyes. and congrats im one jealous fool


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

Mvskokee said:


> my girl has some crazy eyes. and congrats im one jealous fool



What's '"crazy" about his eyes?

One of mine has "crazy eyes" too, or at least compared to the others I have. His pupils are all jagged looking, no circles in his eyes. At first I thought it could have been inbreeding, any thoughts?


----------

